# Ice fishing with gsd



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi, going ice fishing with my dad tomorrow and would love it if we could bring my boy Ruger out there with us, but we have some concerns. He is very well behaved and would not bother anybody (if anybody is out there). There is plenty of ice and the pond is completely frozen over so there is no way of him falling through. 
Basically- i would like opinions and advice as to gear and ways to make him most comfortable out there with us. Temperature is around 38-40 tomorrow as well. Any information is appreciated!
-Ruger loves the outdoors and does well in the snow just not sure about the long (6 hrs) exposure


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I take my dogs out with me without any special considerations (I live in northern NH). 38-40 isn't very cold for them, especially if they're moving around  I just bring along water since we're usually out there for a while.


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

6 hrs is a long time on ice. You may want to bring along something for him to lay on so he won't be standing or laying on the ice/snow the whole time... a rug or folded blanket. Other than that, he should be fine.


----------



## 3dogcrew (Apr 23, 2006)

We take Rocky out with us ice fishing.He has his own back pack with his bowl and treats, also has a blanket for him to lay on and he wears boots.We are just careful of the temps and how long we are out there. Also be careful of fish hooks...make sure he doesn't get tangled in any of the lines then get snagged by a hook.


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks all for the info. didn't end up bringing him out with us yesterday but will be bringing him out at some point in the near future. I was mainly concerned with cold paws on the ice. I actually took the bottom half of his plastic travel cage and made it into a sled packed with blankets for when we go!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Brandy and Schnapps ????

SuperG


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

jaudlee said:


> Thanks all for the info. didn't end up bringing him out with us yesterday but will be bringing him out at some point in the near future. I was mainly concerned with cold paws on the ice. I actually took the bottom half of his plastic travel cage and made it into a sled packed with blankets for when we go!


:thumbup: Sounds like a good idea. Have fun.


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

Doesn't ice start melting at 32°F? I don't know much about ice fishing, so....


----------



## tcass (Sep 26, 2014)

Waffle Iron said:


> Doesn't ice start melting at 32°F? I don't know much about ice fishing, so....


yup, but with a foot of ice, it will take awhile for it to break up. most of the time, it just might get a little slushy with the snow on top so boots might be in order. 

sounds like it would be a hoot. certainly will be a lot of room to play with no obstructions.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

jaudlee said:


> Thanks all for the info. didn't end up bringing him out with us yesterday but will be bringing him out at some point in the near future. I was mainly concerned with cold paws on the ice. I actually took the bottom half of his plastic travel cage and made it into a sled packed with blankets for when we go!


That's a great idea. I didn't even think to mention blankets because we always just have them in the truck for when I inevitably get cold :cold:


----------

